# General > Politics >  Today

## squidge

Today it's worth remembering there was a little boy and his name was Aylan Kurdi and he was three.

----------


## tonkatojo

It is not in me to not feel sympathy for the bairn but after watching "Victoria Derbishire" this morning interviewing a radicalised  Muslim chap complaining about the authorities not allowing him to travel and join up with IS in Syria it weakens the argument.I personally do not want to live in a country my country at that born and bred the UK being subject to ISLAMIC SHARIA LAW, now I can hear folk saying rubbish but look at the facts,  Islam is the second largest religion with results from the United Kingdom Census 2011 giving the UK Muslim population in 2011 as ~*2,706,066, ~4.5% of the total population. The vast majority of Muslims in the United Kingdom live in England: 2,660,116 (5.02% of the population) according to* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_in_the_*United_Kingdom, so how many today ?. t*he majority 99.9 % of the "asylum seekers" are from Muslim counties wanting into this country boosting the figures more. this link from quite a while ago is frightening in that half the Muslim population is radicalised worldwide  http://blogs.channel4.com/factcheck/factcheck-worlds-muslims-radicalised/19899 .given reports like this is it scaremongering to be worried, I do not think so.

----------


## squidge

There are no islamic "courts" or tribunals that have influence over any criminal law. They are community courts which deal with matrimonial issues and disputes within the community. They are a bit like the PArochial Church Councils or the Kirk sessions that we no longer have where you could be hauled up in front of the elders to account for your sins. They matter a great deal to those within the community (just like within the church) but make no difference to anything outwith it. The views of extreme muslims or exreme anyone should not detract from the fact that these refugees need help nowand one man's views are not representative of the muslim community .

----------


## rob murray

this is a great read : http://www.newstatesman.com/religion...radicalisation : seriously, and I couldnt believe this..... you can buy Islam for Dummies ....and The Koran for Dummies....just like buying Excel for Dummies....

----------


## Oddquine

I don't post much on here anymore, because the nastiness which abounds in this part of the forum depresses me, and I feel de trop interrupting the screeds and screeds of Unionist right wing love-ins. 

I read this today, part of a longer article, having previously read many unutterably nasty tweets from Unionists, Labour, Tory and UKIP...

https://weegingerdug.wordpress.com/2...-welcome-here/

_We should not be surprised at this lack of empathy, the UK won’t even  grant asylum to the Afghan interpreters who worked with British forces  in Afghanistan.  They risked their lives for the British armed forces,  and now they’ve been abandoned, risking death on a daily basis.  The UK  government doesn’t feel it owes them any debt of gratitude, refuses to  allow them to settle in the UK.  So it’s hardly surprising its response  to the Syrian refugee crisis is cant and hypocrisy, the pretence of care  and a poor fascimile of compassion.  If you are not a highly paid  executive for a global finance company indebting the poor in developing  nations, if you’re not a Russian oligarch dripping with ripped off  billions, Britain has no place for you.

The only refugees of interest to the UK are those who can pump thousands  into the coffers of Westminster’s political class.  This is a country  which showed more respect for the human rights of Augustin Pinochet than  it did for the British citizens of the Chagos Islands, unceremoniously  evicted and dumped penniless in Mauritius to make way for a US air base.   Let’s have no more of this self-congratulatory crap about what a  welcoming society the UK is.  We’re Better Together as long as you’re  not a refugee, we’re pooling and sharing except with those who are in  the greatest need._

_Germany and Sweden give shelter to tens of thousands, Britain quibbles  about a few dozen.  There is not a single refugee in David Cameron’s  constituency.  In the UK, compassion is far fetched, empathy is a  fantasy, grace and humanity are held in contempt.  Faced with an  international crisis to which the UK government has played a part in  creating, this country is a disgrace, a shame, a stain.  It’s the  selfish self-interested bigot in the bar who thinks only of the price of  his car insurance and how much he can get for his house, the I’m  alright Union Jack.   _ 

Anyone care to explain to me where the author has misinterpreted the mindset of so many of the UK right-wing isolationist "I'm all right, Jack" fundamentalists?

----------


## gleeber

I would second that. I get a lot of it on my facebook page via a fb friend. It's awful stuff. Insulting behaviour from otherwise normal people. They really hate the SNP and anything associated with hem.

----------


## tonkatojo

> There are no islamic "courts" or tribunals that have influence over any criminal law. They are community courts which deal with matrimonial issues and disputes within the community. They are a bit like the PArochial Church Councils or the Kirk sessions that we no longer have where you could be hauled up in front of the elders to account for your sins. They matter a great deal to those within the community (just like within the church) but make no difference to anything outwith it. The views of extreme muslims or exreme anyone should not detract from the fact that these refugees need help nowand one man's views are not representative of the muslim community .


That is my point, at  present all you say is probably true, but, we at present live in a democracy fairly free, now if the percentages ratio of non Muslim residents gets out voted by Muslim orientated residents this could all change very quickly, just look at the polling percentages that vote at present. I think personally 10 to 15 years time we could be in trouble and outvoted.  
A question, why are they fleeing their own countries ?.

----------


## rob murray

> I would second that. I get a lot of it on my facebook page via a fb friend. It's awful stuff. Insulting behaviour from otherwise normal people. They really hate the SNP and anything associated with hem.


 
..................................................  .

----------


## squidge

tonkatojo you should read the other threads - it's all there.

----------

